# Cunhill Tauro



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've found a Cunhill Tauro on Gumtree which is still boxed and unused. It has a doser which I really didn't want but this seemed to be my best chance to get a decent grinder on my shoestring budget. Can anyone point me to any information about modding or removing dosers?

If anyone has or has had a Tauro, any feedback or tips would be really appreciated.

Ta


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Learn to love the doser. Removing them seems to be more hassle than it's worth.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Doser does great things for distribution.

If it can single dose and clean sweep even better.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Dosers on these are plastic and sweep badly. Also I had a cunil brasilia mc20 once, very similar grinders. Not good, not good at all. In this instance it really will be buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for that CamV6. I can still cancel sale and looks like that is best idea.

Ta


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever modded one?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, leave this. It's simply not good


----------

